# dinheiro em espécie



## gvergara

Oi:

Sunponho que esta expressão é um sinónimo de dinheiro em espécie, mas gostaria da sua confirmação... 

__ "Ótimo, porque vim aquí para lhe pedir dinheiro."_
_[...] Quanto?"_
__ "Quero dinheiro vivo."_
__ "Não creio que tenha muito *dinheiro em espécie* aqui em casa."_
*Do romance "Vastas emoções e pensamentos imperfeitos" de Rubem Fonseca*

Gonzalo


----------



## heldersamps

Olá!

é dinheiro em espécie e dinheiro vivo são a mesma coisa... CASH!
grana!

um abraço!


----------



## Outsider

"Em espécie" é o antónimo de "em género" (_in kind_).


----------



## gvergara

heldersamps said:


> Olá!
> 
> é dinheiro em espécie e dinheiro vivo são a mesma coisa... CASH!
> grana!
> 
> um abraço!


Gracias pela resposta, heldersamps. 



Outsider said:


> "Em espécie" é o antónimo de "em género" (_in kind_).


Quer dizer que se peço dinheiro a um amigo e me dá um cheque, está me dando dinheito _em género_?

Gonzalo


----------



## uchi.m

gvergara said:


> Quer dizer que se peço dinheiro a um amigo e me dá um cheque, está me dando dinheito _em género_?



Sim, o cheque não é dinheiro em espécie, mas sim um documento.

Dinheiro em espécie inclui moedas e cédulas monetárias apenas.

Uchi.m


----------



## Carfer

uchi.m said:


> Sim, o cheque não é dinheiro em espécie, mas sim um documento.
> 
> Dinheiro em espécie inclui moedas e cédulas monetárias apenas.
> 
> Uchi.m


 
Não sei, uchi, o dinheiro hoje está cada vez mais desmaterializado (eu arriscaria mesmo dizer que uma larguissima percentagem da massa monetária em circulação não é mais do que bits e bytes), de forma que eu não veria mal em adoptar uma definição mais lata de dinheiro. Que acha?


----------



## Outsider

Mas no contexto da citação parece-me que o Uchi tem razão. O que a personagem provavelmente queria dizer era que não podia pagar em notas e moedas.


----------



## uchi.m

Carfer said:


> Não sei, uchi, o dinheiro hoje está cada vez mais desmaterializado (eu arriscaria mesmo dizer que uma larguissima percentagem da massa monetária em circulação não é mais do que bits e bytes), de forma que eu não veria mal em adoptar uma definição mais lata de dinheiro. Que acha?



É verdade, concordo! Cada vez mais se vê meios de pagamento por internet e cada vez menos agências e guichês com funcionários a mexer com dinheiro vivo... o dinheiro está cada vez mais virtual 

Só gostaria de saber quem embolsou todo o ouro do qual eram feitas as moedas de antigamente... está aí um mistério a ser resolvido!


----------



## coolbrowne

Desconfio que *Carfer* esteja a semear confusão... 

Mas, seriamente, achei muito interessante essa expressão (obrigado *Outsider*).





Outsider said:


> "Em espécie" é o antónimo de "em género" (_in kind_).


Nunca ouvi dizer isto no Brasil (onde seria *em gênero*) e é a primeira vez que a vejo escrita, mas _"totalmente"_ faz sentido.

_Para evitar protestos vãos_, notem que que nem disse que é errada, nem que não existe (esta última sendo uma afirmação temerária). Seria possível que minha ignorância seja devida à minha pouca idade? Quem sabe um de meus compatriotas já a conhecia?

Até mais ver...


----------



## Carfer

Outsider said:


> Mas no contexto da citação parece-me que o Uchi tem razão. O que a personagem provavelmente queria dizer era que não podia pagar em notas e moedas.


 
Sem dúvida, o que eu queria dizer é que o conceito de _'em espécie'_ vai certamente para além das notas e moedas. Mesmo um cheque para mim é dinheiro, partindo do pressuposto de que tem provisão. Se não tiver, aliás, o emissor vai parar à prisão e nisso não se distingue o cheque da nota (da cédula dos nossos amigos brasileiros), que também pode ser falsa, puro papel pintado e, portanto, não ser dinheiro. Acho que é um pouco redutor entender 'dinheiro em espécie' como o poderíamos entender há trinta ou quarenta anos.


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Carfer said:


> Sem dúvida, o que eu queria dizer é que o conceito de _'em espécie'_ vai certamente para além das notas e moedas. Mesmo um cheque para mim é dinheiro, partindo do pressuposto de que tem provisão. Se não tiver, aliás, o emissor vai parar à prisão e nisso não se distingue o cheque da nota (da cédula dos nossos amigos brasileiros), que também pode ser falsa, puro papel pintado e, portanto, não ser dinheiro. Acho que é um pouco redutor entender 'dinheiro em espécie' como o poderíamos entender há trinta ou quarenta anos.


Mas Carter, para que facilitar se podemos complicar né?
O autor queria dizer que não tinha o dinheiro vivo, papel e moedas para pagá-lo.


----------



## Carfer

WAMORZINHO said:


> Mas Carter, para que facilitar se podemos complicar né?
> O autor queria dizer que não tinha o dinheiro vivo, papel e moedas para pagá-lo.


 
Quem disse que não, wamorzinho?

Mas se você realmente acha que falar dum conceito mais abrangente de dinheiro em espécie é complicar, então talvez, para descomplicar, não se importe de mandar para cá os seus cheques, cartões de crédito, chaves de acesso à banca electrónica etc., etc. Eu agradeço


----------



## coolbrowne

Carfer said:


> Sem dúvida, o que eu queria dizer é que o conceito de _'em espécie'_ vai certamente para além das notas e moedas. Mesmo um cheque para mim é dinheiro, partindo do pressuposto de que tem provisão. Se não tiver, aliás, o emissor vai parar à prisão e nisso não se distingue o cheque da nota (da cédula dos nossos amigos brasileiros), que também pode ser falsa, puro papel pintado e, portanto, não ser dinheiro. Acho que é um pouco redutor entender 'dinheiro em espécie' como o poderíamos entender há trinta ou quarenta anos.


Não posso concordar. Para todas as alternativas apontadas, o termo *dinheiro* cumpre a finalidade. A adição "em espécie" tem, e sempre teve, o propósito de especificar notas/cédulas e moedas. Não há necessidade de eliminar essa distinção.


----------



## uchi.m

Carfer said:


> Quem disse que não, wamorzinho?
> 
> Mas se você realmente acha que falar dum conceito mais abrangente de dinheiro em espécie é complicar, então talvez, para descomplicar, não se importe de mandar para cá os seus cheques, cartões de crédito, chaves de acesso à banca electrónica etc., etc. Eu agradeço



Carfer, o nosso cheque só tem valor monetário se for assinado pelo sacado, senão ele é apenas um pedacinho de papel! E é nisso que ele é diferente do dinheiro em espécie, pois este último é o próprio valor monetário---não precisa de assinatura (ou autorização) para ser liquidado!

Estou angariando cheques assinados e em branco, caso tenham interesse de colaborar, enviem-me os seus, hehe  Não se esqueçam de assinar, hein? É muito importante!


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Em espanhol, o equivalente seria "dinero en efectivo", alías muito utilizado.


----------



## Carfer

coolbrowne said:


> Não posso concordar. Para todas as alternativas apontadas, o termo *dinheiro* cumpre a finalidade. A adição "em espécie" tem, e sempre teve, o propósito de especificar notas/cédulas e moedas. Não há necessidade de eliminar essa distinção.


 
Não vou discutir, porque a discussão nos arrastaria inevitavelmente para fora do tópico e aí estou de acordo em que o que o homem não tinha era notas e moedas. Mas não se esqueçam que a questão foi suscitada pela contraposição de 'em espécie' e 'em género' e o que não cabe num conceito há-de caber no outro.

Se quiserem manter as espadas desembainhadas, vamos às PMs. Levanto a luva


----------



## Macunaíma

O dinheiro em espécie, isto é, em papel moeda impresso pela autoridade monetária, é *o mais líquido* de todos os valores monetários. Eu entendo o que o Carfer diz sobre a noção de dinheiro ser mais abrangente, mas aqui a chave é a liquidez. Cheque é uma ordem de pagamento que precisa ser liquidada; ouro, sacas de grãos, barris de petróleo, títulos ao portador, ações, etc., tudo isso precisa ser vendido. Só o dinheiro vivo, _em espécie_, é inquestionável, tem liquidez *imediata*. Essa é a razão porque vejo uma necessidade de distingui-lo das outras formas de 'dinheiro'.




uchi.m said:


> Só gostaria de saber quem embolsou todo o ouro do qual eram feitas as moedas de antigamente... está aí um mistério a ser resolvido!


 

A maior parte nos cofres dos bancos, comercializado em forma de títulos vendidos a bancos, fundos de investimentos, etc. No Brasil, você compra esses títulos na BM&F e ele é a garantia de que você tem uma barrinha de ouro depositada em algum cofre por aí.


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Carfer said:


> Não vou discutir, porque a discussão nos arrastaria inevitavelmente para fora do tópico e *aí estou de acordo em que o que o homem não tinha era notas e moedas*. Mas não se esqueçam que a questão foi suscitada pela contraposição de 'em espécie' e 'em género' e o que não cabe num conceito há-de caber no outro.
> 
> Se quiserem manter as espadas desembainhadas, vamos às PMs. Levanto a luva


Viu como vc só queria complicar?
A resposta para o que o nosso amigo queria é essa!
Dentro do texto é isso que o autor quer dizer!


----------



## Carfer

WAMORZINHO said:


> Viu como vc só queria complicar?
> A resposta para o que o nosso amigo queria é essa!
> Dentro do texto é isso que o autor quer dizer!


 
Não sofismemos, wamorzinho, nem atribuamos levianamente às pessoas intenções que elas não tiveram. 

A propósito desta frase, sobre a interpretação da qual, no contexto em que se insere, penso que entre todos nós não existem divergências, suscitou-se a questão de saber em que é que consiste _'dinheiro em espécie_'. 

O que eu vim dizer é que a definição que dele deu uchi.m ('dinheiro _em espécie inclui moedas e cédulas monetárias *apenas*_) hoje dificilmente se pode sustentar, porque já existem outras formas monetárias que, posso estar errado, entendo que integram o conceito. Acho que não vale a pena prosseguir nesta discussão, mas só quero lembrar que se estivessemos a ter este debate na primeira metade do século XIX, muitos viriam argumentar que as notas/cédulas não constituiam dinheiro em espécie e que dinheiro em espécie era só o metálico. E teriam razão, porque era assim que era entendido nesse tempo. Tanto que as próprias notas continham, bem explícita, a promessa da sua troca por uma valor equivalente em ouro, menção que se manteve até já bem entrado o século XX. Mas hoje nenhum de vocês se lembra de negar que as notas sejam dinheiro em espécie, pois não? Achariam certamente ridiculo que as notas dissessem 'Euros Ouro' ou 'The United States of America will pay to the bearer, on demand...', não é verdade? 

Ora, aí está o que eu quis dizer e que pelos vistos foi mal entendido. Como bem lembrou Outsider, _'em espécie'_ é o antónimo de _'em género'_. O conceito de pagamento _'em género'_, pela sua própria natureza, não mudou. O conceito de pagamento _'em espécie'_, pelo contrário evoluiu e muito: compreende hoje as notas, ao contrário do que sucedia e, na minha opinião, que vale o que vale obviamente, os novos meios de pagamento que, insisto, são dinheiro, são moeda.

Agora, como uma mais desenvolvida sustentação dos porquês do que digo está deslocada neste forum, é óbvio que tenho de me ficar por aqui.

Em todo o caso, gostaria de saber, para o caso de estar equivocado, se quando um foreiro, como o Gonzalo Vergara, pergunta sobre um conceito, como este de 'dinheiro em espécie', integrando-o naturalmente num contexto concreto, para não nos deitarmos a adivinhar, temos de limitar a resposta ao significado da expressão naquele contexto específico ou temos latitude para o esclarecer noutros contextos e acepções. Dito doutro modo, se a finalidade das respostas é esclarecer apenas aquele foreiro e aquela questão pontual ou esclarecer-nos a todos. Isto para que possa distinguir quando estou a ser útil ou a semear a confusão.


----------



## Macunaíma

Ah, o _vil metal_¹ tentando semear a discórdia no seio de mais uma família...

(¹) ou cédulas; ou ouro, petróleo, diamantes, créditos tributários, American Treasury bonds, etc


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Carfer said:


> Não sofismemos, wamorzinho, nem atribuamos levianamente às pessoas intenções que elas não tiveram.
> 
> quando um foreiro, como o Gonzalo Vergara, pergunta sobre um conceito, como este de 'dinheiro em espécie', integrando-o naturalmente num contexto concreto, para não nos deitarmos a adivinhar, temos de limitar a resposta ao significado da expressão naquele contexto específico ou temos latitude para o esclarecer noutros contextos e acepções. Dito doutro modo, se a finalidade das respostas é esclarecer apenas aquele foreiro e aquela questão pontual ou esclarecer-nos a todos. Isto para que possa distinguir quando estou a ser útil ou a semear a confusão.


Não precisa ficar bravo. Eu estou desde o começo tentando dizer que o Gonzalo perguntou se o autor se referia a dinheiro moeda ou não.
Porém se você acha que o dinheiro cheque tem o mesmo valor, isso é uma coisa que deve ser discutida lá no forum cultural, sem ofenças por favor,  mas o que quiz dizer é que poderiamos ter tirado a dúvida do Vergara sem nos enrolarmos com questões existenciais.


----------

